# Seahawks at Panthers



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're playing good ball to start this game.Defense has two great stops,we made a nice drive with Moore at QB,but Kasay's FG went crazy in the wind and now Robinson makes a nice return on the punt.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

So Moore got the start? Only thing I've seen was the fumble, how has he played?

Were probably going to have to make a decision on who to keep between him and Bazanez so it's good to see him getting extra time


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Wish I could see this game. 

Coddamn England. 

Any updates? Score? Plays?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We've played well.Except for one drive the defense has basically stonewalled Seattle.Moore was doing pretty well until that last series when he had the two fumbled snaps.We just haven't gotten the ball into the endzone.Might not be any FG's today,the wind is raising the devil down there too.It looks to me like we should've gone to Moore awhile ago.He at least makes quick decisions.He's got a lot of work to do,but he looks to give us a much better chance than Vinnie or Carr.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, I agree, and not having those stupid gloves just makes me want to see him out there. 

Even D Williams is getting more of a chance this game, he and Foster have the same amount of carries so I guess we are trying to look more toward next year. 

Keary Colbert's inactive for this one as well, less drops!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Diable said:


> We've played well.Except for one drive the defense has basically stonewalled Seattle.Moore was doing pretty well until that last series when he had the two fumbled snaps.We just haven't gotten the ball into the endzone.Might not be any FG's today,the wind is raising the devil down there too.It looks to me like we should've gone to Moore awhile ago.He at least makes quick decisions.He's got a lot of work to do,but he looks to give us a much better chance than Vinnie or Carr.


I was never a fan of having old man Vinny playing, but Carr was worse than I expected. Glad Moore is showing some skill out there even with a slight lack of composure. Whats the score? Stonewalling the Seahawks is no small accomplishment so the boys must be playing well. 

You think we have any chance of the playoffs?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't think we're like officialy out but we aren't going to get in. But it's not like were going to have any impact if we got in anyway. I think I'd rather us get a better draft pick and get some changes then just getting beat in the first round

Moore is really looking good on this drive, 2 nice throws in a row


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess the freaking cowboys game is going to be on the NFL network.They've been advertising it...trying to sell me the dish network.Of course if I went to the Dish I'd probably go back into satellite hacking so they wouldn't get their 30 bucks a month any way.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I don't understand this NFL Network crap, theres been a ton of games on Thursday's or other days that would have been nice to see but they don't show up on time warner. I saw something about a petition trying to get it free on both networks

I think that was Ryne Robinson's first career catch


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

robinson had a catch in the first half,that was his first catch this season.We turn it over on downs...Wasn't any sense in punting or trying a FG though.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God, Davis has it in his hands and can't hold on to it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn it why can't we get that fumble....SHoot


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's third and 20 ...We call a TO on defense..


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Moore definitely has an NFL arm,that was one heck of a throw he just made to SMitty...I would love it if we could sustain a long drive and punch one in.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It's great actually being able to get Smith the ball, if we could actually get this running game going we could win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kasay drilled that one.3-0 us...Since we have the wind the rest of the game it's not likely Seattle can tie us w/o getting into the red zone.Amazing how much difference it makes when you have competent QB play.Moore hasn't lit up the world in this game...He just hasn't given it away.Let's hope our defense can keep it going.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

God, Marshall had a better chance at that then Burleson did. Pretty much means were down or tied now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

3rd and 5 on the 8 yard line and we stop them! Field goals coming

Tie game 3-3


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow it's beautiful to see how fast Moore makes the throw....We really needed that first down too


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Moore is just picking them apart now, I'm surprised he's playing this well without a running game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're in FG range I guess...depends on whether or not the wind wants to play along


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Moore looks like he could be the real thing.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hell yeah another FG by Kasay. 3 minutes left let's finish it out and get Moore his first career win!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

6-3 Carolina just under 3 minutes remaining...I hope this doesn't end up costing me the pool...because I definitely picked against us today.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

All this really does is make me more pissed off at Fox than ever.I wanted to go to Moore the moment I figured out Carr couldn't get it done.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> 6-3 Carolina just under 3 minutes remaining...I hope this doesn't end up costing me the pool...because I definitely picked against us today.


lol, sorry but I think I'll take the win if we can get it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Beautiful tackle on the KO return...I didn't think we had anyone who knew how to cover a kick


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn, good job of holding the ball by Engram, Chris Harris layed it on him

3rd down


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

HELLLLL YEAH! great play by T Davis to get the sack and force the fumble and Marshall picks it up

Let's get this win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We get the TO...We're going to win this game unless we screw it up really bad


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Icing on the cake


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great run by D Williams, that hole was humongous


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Where has this been all season...Vinnie and Carr are responsible for a big part of our failings,but the defense hasn't shown any heart all year.We played damned well on defense today and you know good and well we'd have won quite a few more games if our defense had done anything close to that.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wasn't really there on that last drive as they get the TD but it's still a win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wasn't even paying attention...Seattle gets a TD with 1 second left.Hard to see how this could turn into a loss though.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe this will make Fox stop being so damn stubborn and play the young players instead of always sticking with the veterans. He needs to learn that you have to make adjustment's sometimes and this will hopefully prove it to him


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

So we won right?

Can't wait to catch the highlights. Thanks for the running commentary Diable and Nutmegged :biggrin:


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I wasn't even paying attention...Seattle gets a TD with 1 second left.Hard to see how this could turn into a loss though.


They just drove down the field pretty much uncontested. Doesn't really matter, we got the win, but it would have been nice to hold them to a field goal.

We had Patrick Dendy (?) in at corner and he tried to get the INT instead of knocking it down, so the Seattle receiver just caught it after it deflected off Dendy's hands


----------

